# Défi



## bobbynountchak (14 Mars 2006)

Bon ok, là c'est du fil à la con mais j'ai besoin de votre aide.
Ya un pari lancé, là.
On parle de fric, de pognon, on cause sérieux.

Un outrecuidant personnage me soutient que Gérard Jugnot a prêté (vendu) sa voix à Leclerc pour une campagne de pub radio.
Je soutiens que ce n'est pas Jugnot.

Le pari est lancé, et internet ne me donne aucune réponse claire et définitive.

Celui qui peut me donner un lien valable démentant clairement les allégations de l'odieux personnage assis à table en face de moi, celui qui m'aide à prouver à ce cuistre arrogant que c'est Bobby qui a raison, celui-là gagnera...
Hé bien toute ma considération.

D'avance merci, mystérieux bienfaiteur.


----------



## Burzum (14 Mars 2006)

C'est qui Gérard Jugnot ? C'est quoi Leclerc ?


----------



## Imaginus (14 Mars 2006)

Ton ami pourrait tres bien avoir raison. Gerard Jugnot a realisé un paquet de Pub ca ne serait pas etonnant.


----------



## loustic (14 Mars 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui Gérard Jugnot ? C'est quoi Leclerc ?


Ce sont des potes (à) de Bobby, des clients de Carchan.


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Mars 2006)

Arrêtez de déconner, bordel! 
C'est un pari, ça déconne pas!


----------



## tirhum (14 Mars 2006)

une pub qui passe en ce moment ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> une pub qui passe en ce moment ?


Yep.
Connaissant le personnage, ça doit même passer sur nostalgie.


----------



## Burzum (14 Mars 2006)

J'ai fait une recherche, j'ai trouvé ça :






Ca :






Et ça :






Mais pas les trois ensemble... désolé...


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Mars 2006)

Me dites pas que je vais devoir m'inscrire sur le forum de Nostalgie, quand même...
Tout mais pas ça.

On doit bien pouvoir trouver l'info ailleurs...


----------



## mado (14 Mars 2006)

Bobby, t'as envie de faire du ménage ? 

Non ? Parce que chez moi c'est le bronx alors, autant..


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

cherchons...où peut-on trouver l'info de Gé Gé ptêt dans l'Point ?


----------



## r0m1 (14 Mars 2006)

pour l'instant j'ai pas encore la preuve, mais je vois tres bien quelle pub c'est (du moins j'entend bien ) et je suis sûr archi sûr que c'est pas jugnot... bon je fais pas avancer le schmilblick , mais j'apporte ma contribution 

edit: j'en suis moins sûr d'un coup, mon frere me soutient le contraire...


----------



## loustic (14 Mars 2006)

... la preuve que MacGé est payé par... qui donc ? J'ai déjà oublié le (leur) nom !


----------



## katelijn (14 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Yep.
> Connaissant le personnage, ça doit même passer sur nostalgie.



Ta femme écoute radio nostalgie?


----------



## Fulvio (14 Mars 2006)

Il a confondu avec Daniel Prévost qui prête sa voix aux spot radio de Super-U 

Mais le problème, mon cher Bobby, c'est que tu n'arriveras jamais à prouver que le spot Leclerc par Jugnot n'existe pas par recherche. C'est comme Dieu et les ovnis :mouais:

[ma vie]
Ça me rappelle la fois où mon père soutenait que Sheila avait eu un groupe appelé Blues Explosion. Purée, ça m'a mis dans cet état de susceptibilité que seul la passion engendre. Genre un Winuser qui vient vous dire Mac c'est de la merde, vous connaissez ? Sauf qu'autant je feins l'indifférence quand on m'asticote sur l'informatique, autant je me laisse aller quand il s'agit de musique. Finalement, une recherche sur Internet en quand-même pu nous départager. Alors sachez-le, le groupe de Sheila c'est B-Devotion et ça n'a rien, mais rieeeeeeen à voir avec le groupe de rock de New-York qui est dans mon top 10 perso alors c'est dire si c'est un ****** de bon mother****ing groupe ! Et pour punir mon père, privé de Danacol pendant 3 jours. Ah, il faisait moins le malin, après 
[/ma vie]


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Mars 2006)

Fulvio a dit:
			
		

> Il a confondu avec Daniel Prévost qui prête sa voix aux spot radio de Super-U
> 
> Mais le problème, mon cher Bobby, c'est que tu n'arriveras jamais à prouver que le spot Leclerc par Jugnot n'existe pas par recherche. C'est comme Dieu et les ovnis :mouais:



J'y ai pensé mais non, c'est bien un spot leclerc.
Et j'ai aussi pensé à ta deuxième remarque, et effectivement c'est plus dur à prouver, mais possible : il faut "juste" que je retrouve la pub en question, ainsi que le nom du mec qui fait la voix...
Là on verra que c'est pas Jugnot.

Ah oui c'est chiant, mais un pari est un pari hein...


----------



## tirhum (14 Mars 2006)

je cherche mon Bobby, mais...en effet, pour le prouver.....:mouais:

sinon à propos de Daniel Prévost; pêché sur un forum : 

_"Je retiens surtout son passage chez l'odieux Fogiel où ce dernier lui claque en pleine face "Daniel, on peut le dire, vous avez tout de même une image de ringard..." Le maître Prévost essuie l'affront en une fraction de seconde et rétorque "vous n'avancez décidément que des bêtises: je n'ai jamais été à la mode, comment voulez-vous que je devienne ringard? Tandis que vous, vous êtes pour l'instant à la mode, donc vous deviendrez ringard!" Et Fogiel s'est mis à jouer les grandes effarouchées."
_


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui c'est chiant, mais un pari est un pari hein...


Bien sûr, je pourrais penser que tu es tombé bien bas. Mais tu me connais (au moins un peu ), je n'en ferai rien. Je me contente de croire que tu as trop bu. 

Une première piste.


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Bon ok, là c'est du fil à la con




pinaise, c'est clair...


----------



## naas (14 Mars 2006)

il te reste :
ALLO E.LECLERC répond à vos questions !
 du lundi au samedi, de 9h à 20h
au 0 810 870 870 (Numéro Azur : prix appel local à partir d'un poste fixe)


mais là c'est fermé, faurdra rappeler demain monsieur


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

Il semble que la réponse à ta question soit sur cette page : "Le comedien qui fait leclerc s'appelle philippe gauthier et ce n'est pas un comédien .Il a fait lui meme les premiers maquettes car c'est sa propre boite Lollypop qui les produits .Le petit malin a réussi a s'imposer aupres de l'agence et ca n'a pas du tout fait plaisir a tous les comédiens qui le connaissait sachant qu'il était assez connu pour casser a mort les prix des séances.La comédienne est Mathilde Vitry,la fille de sylvie joly."


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

Philippe Gauthier ? le frère de Nicolas Gauthier ????


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Philippe Gauthier ? le frère de Nicolas Gauthier ????


Vu les réactions provoquées par ses talents d'acteur, c'est bien possible.


----------



## naas (14 Mars 2006)

Nicolas ? le cousin de la petite valerie qui habite chez le bertrand ????


----------



## Adrienhb (14 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il semble que la réponse à ta question soit sur cette page : "Le comedien qui fait leclerc s'appelle philippe gauthier et ce n'est pas un comédien .Il a fait lui meme les premiers maquettes car c'est sa propre boite Lollypop qui les produits .Le petit malin a réussi a s'imposer aupres de l'agence et ca n'a pas du tout fait plaisir a tous les comédiens qui le connaissait sachant qu'il était assez connu pour casser a mort les prix des séances.La comédienne est Mathilde Vitry,la fille de sylvie joly."



   
J'aurais juré que c'était Jugnot!!!!
    

Faudrait p'tet demander au patron...  

A.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

On peut écouter la publicité sur le site de la société Lollipop (plug-in Flash obligatoire). Le "Philippe" dont il est question est bien Philippe Gauthier, cofondateur de cette jeune entreprise de communication.

EDIT: Mon bobbynou, on fait comme d'hab, fifty-fifty, ou tu préfères payer en nature ? :love:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

Quand on place Sylvie Joly dans un post on réclame rien d'hab'


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quand on place Sylvie Joly dans un post on réclame rien d'hab'


Je me contentais de citer mes sources !


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On peut écouter la publicité sur le site de la société Lollipop (plug-in Flash obligatoire). Le "Philippe" dont il est question est bien Philippe Gauthier, cofondateur de cette jeune entreprise de communication.
> 
> EDIT: Mon bobbynou, on fait comme d'hab, fifty-fifty, ou tu préfères payer en nature ? :love:



DANS MES BRAS!!!
J'en connais un qui va arrêter de faire le malin! 

On peut faire fifty-fifty si tu veux, mais... Je ne peux me résoudre à t'accorder que la moitié de ma considération...
Ce serait mesquin... 



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> tu as trop bu.



Par contre, ça s'est vu tant que ça?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> DANS MES BRAS!!!
> J'en connais un qui va arrêter de faire le malin!


teo ?  :love:


----------

